# Meshuggah Bass Tone



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Apr 17, 2011)

Just wondering if you people here could help me out. I want to be able to get the bass tone on Meshuggah's Chaosphere album, but have no idea on where to start. Any sugestions?


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 17, 2011)

I think the bass was run through a Dual Rectifier for that album, but I'm not sure.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 17, 2011)

that should be correct. basically, just run it through a guitar style distortion, and don't scoop it at all. just get the droning mids in there, and don't use too much high end, as it should sound smooth in the high end.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Apr 17, 2011)

Any specific ideas for the EQ? On both the distortion on the amp. btw, I use a Zoom 510 Dual Power Driver for Distortion, and a Fender Rumble 15 amp.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 17, 2011)

sounds like you like hobbit amp makes you out of luck in this situation

i cant imagine getting there bass tone with a amp that probably came from costco


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 17, 2011)

I once read it was a recorded through a Mesa Caliber 50.



brutalwizard said:


> sounds like you like hobbit amp makes you out of luck in this situation
> 
> i cant imagine getting there bass tone with a amp that probably came from costco



What in the fuck did you just say?


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 17, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I once read it was a recorded through a Mesa Caliber 50.
> 
> 
> 
> What in the fuck did you just say?



I think he was insulting OP for using a Fender rumble 15


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 17, 2011)

His English is worse than Dave's arm.

Also, Dick Lovgren didn't play bass on "Chaosphere" so the tags are inaccurate.


----------



## DLG (Apr 18, 2011)

yeah you're not gonna get that sound on a fender rumble, but still, you don't have to be an asshole about it.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Apr 18, 2011)

I know I won't be able to get the exact bass tone, that much is obvious. It's a freaking cheap-ass practice amp I picked up for $60 because i didn't want to run my bass through my guitar amp anymore. But more to the original point, any ideas on the general EQ ideas? The amp has a 3 band EQ, and the Distortion has a 2 band EQ.


----------



## transgressor_ad (Apr 21, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> that should be correct. basically, just run it through a guitar style distortion, and don't scoop it at all. just get the droning mids in there, and don't use too much high end, as it should sound smooth in the high end.



Can I ask what "scoop it" means?


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 21, 2011)

transgressor_ad said:


> Can I ask what "scoop it" means?



That typically refers to lowering the midrange - ie. "Scooping out the mids".


Rev.


----------



## Loinmute (Apr 23, 2011)

I couldn't tell you about the zoom settings but for the 3 channels on the rumble: try 5,7,6 So, bass at the middle, mid boosted and treble slightly boosted.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 25, 2011)

i meant my comment before, not really attacking or bothing this idea

but to me it feels as though me asking

"so i got this digitech rp-50 how do i get a periphery tone with my strat"??

i just dont see it being realistic, 

but i guess have fun trying best of luck


----------



## Basshuggah (May 3, 2011)

well I use a head that is well known for its tone the peavey tour 700 pair that with an ibanez phathed bass distortion and highs are important. Bass with a hum bucker pickups is recommended. Also a boss ns2 for noise. Havent had a ton of money but still managed to get that tone. I think it would be more accurate through a tube head though. I also run through a randall xl 8x10 and that really adds thunder below to give you room for more highs. I hated playing on other peoples stacks that ran ampegs, couldnt manage to dial in the right tone.


----------



## Basshuggah (May 3, 2011)

that being said Im fairly sure Dick uses the ebs fafner and warwick products. I havent found any place that said that because people are dumb and think its a guitar head or pod. Its evident in the tomas haake dick lovgren jam sessh.


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 5, 2011)

I'm curious about getting a good DI to mixer/interface Meshuggah bass sound. I'm not a bassist, but I'm considering getting some things for my personal home recordings, since I can't seem to find capable bassists in this area. I would probably actually be tuning down to a low F/F# instead of playing in the same octave too.


----------



## flo (May 7, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> "so i got this digitech rp-50 how do i get a periphery tone with my strat"??



I would answer something like
"buy fat ass strings, fiddle alot with the controls and basically practice your picking and damping tecnique"

I think it's part of the fun to try to get as close to the desired sound using the stuff you've got, and with the right preamp, you should be able to get a satisfying meshuggah-tone.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 7, 2011)

Try using a very heavy picking hand with a thick gauge pick, somewhere around 1.25mm, and pick between the pickups, closer to the bridge. Turn down the bass and treble a touch, and increase the mid range. Don't use too much distortion. Chaosphere's bass tone was only mildly distorted.


----------

